# What to do at Christmas?



## Jescam (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering what people were up to for Christmas? If travelling in Australia what would be a good place to go, stay and do?

Are there places for travellers on Christmas day, get together in a hostel?

I am planning on being in Queensland at Christmas and have no idea what to do, or whether it would be a better idea to travel later and get there for New Years Eve instead?

Please share your plans or any ideas.

Many thanks, Jess


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll find that some of the smaller hostels may help guests organise something or it just might be up to those staying to generate some activity and no reason why an outgoing personality cannot gee up a few others and pool some money to get some good Xmas tucker.

You'll find that most hostels will have a BBQ handy and perhaps even a pool if the beach is not too handy, so it could be something like have a BBQ with salad, it being pretty warm in Oz for Xmas most times in most places or you'll find local stores will have plenty of cold cooked turkey, ham, or even getting a Rotisserie BBQ chook and some places have baked potatoes too can make for a simple feed.
You'll also find local shops open to late Xmas eve to stock up on goodies, Xmas cake, puddings, Brandy Custard etc.
You'll even find local beach parks have BBQ/Picnic facilities and they'll be popular with locals and holiday makers too, so if a group plans on getting somewhere like that, do it early for it's a case of first in gets the picnic tables/shelters.

There will be some places in the busier tourist areas that may have something on, resorts, clubs, pubs or restaurants that may have a sit down Xmas luncheon on at a hefty price but not too many as Xmas like most places is more a family thing.
There will be far more venues open for NYE celebrations.

So it's really just make your travelling plans, plan on being somewhere for a few days rather than just lob Xmas Eve and see what's on.
Just beware of heading too far north in Queensland as it's already shaping as a wetter year and every chance of plenty of rain if the real " Tropical Wet Season " arrives early and then it will be plenty humid too, but up around the Sunshine Coast is probably not such a bad place to consider and have a look at BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia or YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia to get an idea of where hostels are and you could even email a few.


----------

